# The trio + 1



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Took a few photos today...

The trio:










+1 more...


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice family photo.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I need to fix me up a system like that


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I thought you sold the P90?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> I thought you sold the P90?


I used to have two of them. I did sell my oldest one a while back. Bought a Steyr AUG A3 with the $$$. Found I really wanted a SCAR 16, so I sold the AUG to get the SCAR. I do not regret it. I like the SCAR much more than the AUG.


----------

